# Delta 50-760 dust collector



## Tony (Aug 11, 2015)

I've got this one, and it just has a regular cloth bag up top. I'd like to improve the fine particle collection. Can I put a pleated filter on it, or is there any other way to improve it? Thanks guys! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2015)

Try this site out.
http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/
I'm not sure what the top of your collector looks like, Wynn filters come with three turnbuckles with hooks on the ends to attach them.


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2015)

Greg, when I click on that link, it just takes me to Google's home page. This is this one I have. It has a ring that pressure fits the bag on top in.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

I have that exact machine and the wynn filter fits just fine. Just call them and tell then what machine and they'll sell you the right one


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Colin. How much was yours?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2015)

I edited it, try that link. I would contact them and see if they offer anything that will fit. They probably do.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks Colin. How much was yours?



I don't recall offhand how much. The one extra you need is they sell a gasket and you use the turnbuckles to attach it. I installed mine in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Colin and Greg, I think this will take care of my problem!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 11, 2015)

@Tony 
Check this out ---->> Delta 50-760

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 11, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> Check this out ---->> Delta 50-760


And there it is, very cool Barry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 11, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> @Tony
> Check this out ---->> Delta 50-760



Thanks Barry! I guess I have to call them to get the price, unless I'm just too stupid to see it! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> Thanks Barry! I guess I have to call them to get the price, unless I'm just too stupid to see it! Tony



I'd call, there are a couple different levels of filter and they can walk you through figuring out which one you need for your type of woodworking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 3, 2016)

SawSucker said:


> I also have a Delta 50-760 dust collector, and I'm happy with the stock bag. In my opinion the pleated filters are way over priced, and probably really don't filter all that much better. If I had a low ceiling then the pleated filter would be more attractive. My solution was to add a onboard dust separator. Now it's considered as a 2 stage DC. It keeps most of the dust and chips out of the impeller and top and lower bag. It works VERY well.



If the amount of dust build up on surfaces is an indicator of how well the filter works, switching to the pleated filter made a 95%+ reduction in what was ending up on the shelves and ledges in the shop. IMO, of your using the dust collector for any sanding, the bag filter just isn't good enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2016)

SawSucker said:


> I'm sorry, but how can that be even close to being true when there is only a 1/2 micron difference between the stock 1 micron Delta bag, and the .5 micron Wynn pleated filter ? Plus I find that bags are a heck of a lot easier to knock the dust off then a pleated filter. You might of had a more convincible argument if you were comparing a pleated filter to bags of the old days when 30 microns was common.


It comes down to surface area of a pleated filter verses a bag. More surface area doesn't plug as fast and cause the fine dust to escape from any small hole or space as the bag plugs. But hey, if you are happy with the bag then keep using it. there is no one answer on how to do things. Me, I'll keep using the pleated filters, for me they work far better and don't plug nearly as fast as a bag. To each their own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2016)

Pleated filters are easily double the surface area of a bag filter. But again to each their own.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2016)

SawSucker said:


> Greg, obviously you won't listen to reasoning. I'm no stranger to dust collection, over the years I've improved it on several machines.


I do listen to reasoning if it is sound and backed up by facts. Do the math, there is no way a bag filter can have more surface area than a pleated filter, the bag would have to be enormous to have the same surface area and flow. But again, I'm happy with my upgrades to pleated filters, they work great, don't plug if you give them a little maintenance when you dump the hopper. And my lungs are happier too. I don't have a fine coating of dust on things anymore. if your happy with a bag then as I said, to each their own, keep using it, there's more than one way to do things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2016)

@SawSucker - Ease up a bit, Glad you're happy with the bag, a number of us have been less impressed and several of that group have been doing this a long time. 

As far as the surface area goes, I just went and took some measurements on my Wynn filter, it measures 10 pleats to the inch so a one square inch area has 20 surfaces. If the pleats are 1/2 inch deep (They are deeper than that but keeping there to make the math easier) that is one square inch of surface area per pleat (each pleat has two faces) for a total of 10 square inches in the same one inch square that only give 1 square inch on a bag filter. Unless your bag filter is really really really really really big, it isn't going to come close to the surface area of a pleated filter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Thanks Colin and Greg, I think this will take care of my problem!!



Did you get a filter? I found one on ebay for $25+$25 to ship it....


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2016)

@ripjack13 

Marc do you have a link to that. That's the same sucker I have.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> @ripjack13
> 
> Marc do you have a link to that. That's the same sucker I have.



It comes with a square base, but I used aviation snips to cut it round, then my grinder to get rid of the cut edges. And taped it to the ring. Pretty easy...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331475122371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seems as though the shipping went up to $30....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

I cut it on the outer part of the circle, and it fits perfect....


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> It comes with a square base, but I used aviation snips to cut it round, then my grinder to get rid of the cut edges. And taped it to the ring. Pretty easy...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331475122371?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seems as though the shipping went up to $30....


From what I am seeing the square end of the filter is the exhaust end. Material and flow enter from the other end and the outside surface, go through the pleats and exit out the inner sleeve. Do you have the former square end on the dust collector?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes...it works good.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2016)

SawSucker said:


> How do I get out of here ?



@SawSucker No problem, the management can boot you if that's what you want. You say you're peeved with people not listening to you but you don't seem to feel their opinions are valid and come down pretty hard on them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

